# Back on a Cannondale!



## Super_6_3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Picked up a closeout deal on a SS3 and already put in 3 rides worth 120 miles. That bike reminded me of my old R5000 but OH SO much better. I swapped out the handlebar for an EC70 carbon and made it even more comfy on that first 55 miler. Also upgraded the wheels to the Dura Ace C24.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Very
.......Very
............. Very Nice


----------



## Super_6_3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Selling this now... 









and my previously awesome R5000









That bike was so fast. See bug splatter.


----------



## jl88s (Aug 1, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Super_6_3 (Aug 5, 2012)

This bike is so awesome!!!


----------



## Super_6_3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry...I got carried away.


----------



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

sharp...


----------



## nkranhold (Jul 27, 2012)

How do you like the c24's?. Just got a 2013 supersix 3 in and was looking at getting that wheelset for it.


----------



## Super_6_3 (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't complain about the wheels. They're super smooth, quiet and definitely worth the upgrade. It feels like it completes the overall feel of the SS.


----------



## systemr (Aug 12, 2012)

what bottle cage is that?


----------



## Super_6_3 (Aug 5, 2012)

Some crap bottle cage I've had for years. I just got a pair of Bontragers to make it look like it belongs.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

Very nice. Are you buying something else to replace the Kuota?


----------

